# Masquer l'IP ou autre astuce



## minibixx (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne cherche pas a accéder a des contenus protégés ou a faire des téléchargements illégaux mais juste a contourner la restriction que je trouve dans de nombreuses vidéos sur WAT (notamment les vidéo TF1 alors que j'ai TF1 a travers ma box tout a fait légalement) ou Youtube depuis quelques temps.

"Sorry, this vidéo is not available in your country"  / "désolé cette vidéo n'est pas disponible dans votre pays" 

Je suis au Maroc, j'utilise un Macbook Pro, j'ai une box mais pas de proxy.
Existe-t-il une solution (sans hardware) pour contourner la détection du Pays d'origine ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## LOLOP (1 Février 2010)

C est drole on dirait que se forum en faite est aussi inutile que les 3/4 des autre sur la toile. des qu on pose une question plus dur que "facile" ya plus personne. ah si ! ya un modo pour locker . gros lol

bon courage on risque pas de te repondre ici


----------



## Poupoulet (2 Février 2010)

minibixx a dit:


> Je suis au Maroc, j'utilise un Macbook Pro, j'ai une box mais pas de proxy.
> Existe-t-il une solution (sans hardware) pour contourner la détection du Pays d'origine ?



Passer par un proxy serait une solution justement ! 
Tu peux aller voir par là par exemple : *Hide My Ass!*



LOLOP a dit:


> C est drole on dirait que se forum en faite est aussi inutile que les 3/4 des autre sur la toile. des qu on pose une question plus dur que "facile" ya plus personne. ah si ! ya un modo pour locker . gros lol
> 
> bon courage on risque pas de te repondre ici



Moi ce que je trouve "drôle" ce sont ces personnes qui s'inscrivent pour railler sur les forums, ces mêmes personnes qui pourissent les 3/4 des discussions sur la toile.
Mais je ne m'inquiète pas, je pense qu'un modérateur saura te l'expliquer, ils servent à ça aussi...

Et au fait... Bienvenue sur MacGe !


----------



## Pouasson (2 Février 2010)

minibixx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne cherche pas a accéder a des contenus protégés ou a faire des téléchargements illégaux mais juste a contourner la restriction que je trouve dans de nombreuses vidéos sur WAT (notamment les vidéo TF1 alors que j'ai TF1 a travers ma box tout a fait légalement) ou Youtube depuis quelques temps.
> 
> ...




Salut, 

Tu peux passer par l'utilisation d'un VPN.

Ça se configure dans les paramètres réseau, après une inscription sur un site proposant ce genre de service (il y en a des gratuits, mais qui ont une bande passante limitée, donc idéale pour ton cas, vu que tu ne veux pas télécharger). 

Tu peux par exemple utiliser Itshidden.
Tu as un tuto ici pour le configurer avec OS X :

http://fr.wikitwist.com/configurer-itshidden-mac-os-x/


----------



## noz (12 Janvier 2011)

Hello à tous,
je remonte ce message car je cherche à accéder à des émissions en ligne sur téléquébec, alors que je suis en France, et c'est bloqué depuis cette année. J'ai essayé un site de proxy, hidemyass, mais la vidéo est non seulement bloquée, mais le module flash disparaît complètement. Quelqu'un a une idée ? Je vous joins l'url, si vous voulez essayer : 

http://video.telequebec.tv/video/6000/emission-271

Merci pour votre aide ^^


----------



## noz (14 Janvier 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## canibal (14 Janvier 2011)

Celui ci fonctionne pour moi

http://www.xroxy.com/proxy1596257.htm


----------



## noz (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. Vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose, peux-tu m'expliquer comment ça fonctionne en général, et comment fonctionne celui que tu m'as envoyé ? Merci ! ^^


----------



## canibal (18 Janvier 2011)

noz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose, peux-tu m'expliquer comment ça fonctionne en général, et comment fonctionne celui que tu m'as envoyé ? Merci ! ^^



yeah sure, 

j avais ecrit ca y a ...ouah 4 ans je me fais vieux....
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/quest-ce-quun-proxy-133672.html#post3718944

ca racontait un peu la vie d un proxy... bon je vais voir si je peux etre plus clair 4 ans plus tard 

L explication simple du pourquoi ca fonctionne :

Quand tu configure l option proxy dans ton navigateur, tu lui imposes, quelque soit la demande le site web etc, d envoyer la requete a monsieur proxy.... 
En gros la facon la plus simple de le voir c est que le proxy n est qu un serveur qui va se charger de faire la requete pour toi ... son point fort... il est géographiquement dans pays que tu souhaites "simuler".
Donc pour le site web que tu cherches a atteindre, il voit une machine canadienne qui accede au site web... donc il reponde OK tu peux voir la video... 



Je refais le schema....
Sans proxy :
Moi France -- je veux video au canada --> serveur avec la video 

Serveur au canada analyse pas mal de petite chose dans ta demande pour te geolocaliser
Oh mais c est un petit francais, il n a pas le droit d y acceder

Moi France <-----------non autorisé --------------serveur avec la video


Avec proxy

Moi Fr ->je veux video ->Proxy o Canada -> je veux video ->serveur

Analyse les memes infos... au mais il est au canada ce petit gars bien sur qu il peut voir la video
Moi France<---enjoy-- Proxy <--- la voila ----- Serveur au canada

Bon l'avantage c est que tu peux faire croire au monde que tu es au canada ...


Les desavantages :

Le proxy sert de cache et enregistre tout ton activité dans le cadre de la navigation sur le net
Le proxy ralentit grandement la connexion sur des liaisons transatlantique, en l'occurrence toute ta navigation passera par le canada (la latence induite est pas enorme mais ca joue)
et quelques autres qui sortent du cadre informel de ce forum


----------



## noz (21 Janvier 2011)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse, c'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre. Maintenant pour la pratique, j'ai vu qu'il existe deux façons différentes de faire. Soit tu copies le lien de la vidéo que tu veux voir directement sur un site de proxy, soit tu configures carrément ton navigateur. La première option ne semble pas fonctionner pour les vidéos québécoises (je pense que les sites en question te rendent anonyme, et non canadien), quant à la deuxième, j'ai l'impression que pour trouver des infos sur un proxy canadien, il faut passer par un site payant ? 
Ce que je cherche en fait, c'est de pouvoir passer par un proxy canadien, de façon occasionnelle, juste pour consulter téléquébec.


----------

